# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  'Dòng sông máu' kỳ lạ ở Tây Ban Nha

## vn-boom.com

du  lich) - Rio Tinto trải dài 100km theo chiều dọc đất nước Tây Ban Nha,  bắt nguồn từ vùng núi Sierra Morena, chảy về vùng vịnh Gulf được xem là  nguồn quặng đồng, sắt lớn nhất thế giới.	 		 	               	 		 			 Rio Tinto trải dài 100km theo chiều dọc đất nước Tây Ban  Nha, bắt nguồn từ vùng núi Sierra Morena, chảy về vùng vịnh Gulf được  xem là nguồn quặng đồng, sắt lớn nhất thế giới.
 Cả dòng sông nhuộm màu nâu đỏ sẫm, những viên đá lởm chởm cũng ngấm  đỏ theo thời gian, đây là kết quả của hoạt động khai thác mỏ kéo dài  suốt 5.000 năm. Ngày nay, dòng sông Rio Tinto là một trong những nơi lạ  lùng nhất trên trái đất và một trong những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất ở  Tây Ban Nha.
 Rio Tino là một mỏ khoáng sản lộ thiên, khoảng 3.000 năm trước công  nguyên, cộng đồng người cổ đại Iberia và Tartessia khai thác đầu tiên,  sau đó đến người Hy Lạp, La Mã, Visigoth, và Moor. Trải qua hàng trăm  năm, con sông có nguồn mỏ khoáng sản phong phú này bị bỏ hoang cho đến  năm 1556, khi chính phủ Tây Ban Nha mới tái khám phá và bắt đầu quản lí  trở lại vào năm 1724. Nhưng chán chường trước tình hình khai khoáng  không hiệu quả, chính phủ bán lại khu mỏ cho một tổ chức đến từ Anh vào  năm 1871 với số tiền thấp hơn giá trị thực.
 Theo phong cách quản lí Anglo-Saxon thật sự, công ty Anh quốc này bắt  tay vào khai thác với quy mô lớn. Cuối thế kỷ 20, nó đã trở thành một  trong những công ty khai thác mỏ lớn nhất thế giới. Công ty xây dựng lên  những ngôi làng theo phong cách Anh dành cho những người lao động. Ngày  nay những ngôi làng này vẫn còn nguyên vẹn, nhưng khu mỏ được chuyển  nhượng cho một công ty khai khoáng khác với tên là EMED (Anh) quản lí.
 Do có nồng độ pH thấp, tính kim loại nặng, dòng sông Rio Tinto được  cho là hệ thống sông ngòi bị ô nhiễm nặng nhất trên thế giới. Con sông  này đã từng có vai trò lớn trong lịch sử vì đây chính là cái nôi khai  sinh ra thời kỳ đồ Đồng. Ban đầu người ta cứ nghĩ rằng nồng độ pH thấp  là do khai thác mỏ đồng, nhưng sau đó người ta phát hiện ra rằng độ pH  thấp là kết quả của hoạt động sinh sôi nảy nở của cộng đồng vi khuẩn tự  dưỡng và hiếm khí mà không có bàn tay con người tác động vào.
 Có ba kim loại nặng chủ yếu được tìm thấy trong dòng sông này là sắt,  đồng và kẽm. Nồng độ các kim loại nặng trong nước đã được tìm thấy thay  đổi theo mùa. Từ tháng 6 đến tháng 9, nồng độ dường như là cao nhất.  Điều này xảy ra vào thời điểm mùa khô, nhiệt độ ấm lên dẫn đến mực nước  giảm xuống do sự bốc hơi. Nhiệt độ nước trung bình vào mùa hè tại khu  vực này là 25 °C và vào mùa đông là 15 °C.
 Các mỏ khoáng sản lớn xung quanh khu vực sông Rio Tinto mang đến một  quang cảnh giống như trên sao hỏa. Không chỉ có vẻ đẹp của núi non và  thung lũng, Rio Tinto còn có cả những ngôi làng gần đó cũng nhuốm một  màu đỏ thắm.
 Độ axit cao khiến dòng sông này tập hợp một cộng đồng vi sinh vật  sinh sống, các nhà khoa học đã tìm thấy loài vi khuẩn Extremophile - vi  khuẩn hiếm khí sống trong môi trường khắc nghiệt, được tìm thấy tương tự  như ở các địa điểm khác trong hệ mặt trời được cho là chứa nước ở dạng  lỏng.
 Chẳng hạn như trên mặt đất sao hỏa, các nhà khoa học NASA cũng đã so  sánh trực tiếp các khoáng chất trong mẫu nước lấy từ Meridiani Planum  (đây là khu vực rất bằng phẳng trên sao hỏa gần đường xích đạo) với con  sông Rio Tinto.Tương tự như vậy trên vệ tinh Europa - vệ tinh nhỏ nhất  của sao mộc được cho là chứa một đại dương bên dưới bề mặt có tính axit  cao. Qua nhiều lần phân tích các mẫu khoáng chất, các nhà khoa học đã  đưa ra kết luận rằng dòng sông Rio Tino có sự sống tương tự của những  sinh vật trong vũ trụ. Dưới lớp đất đá trong lòng sông có chứa sắt và  các khoáng chất sunfua vốn là thức ăn của loài vi khuẩn hiếm khí này.
*Hình ảnh con sông Rio Tinton ở Tây Ban Nha:*
** ** ** ** ** ** 
 		                     Theo Tuệ Tâm (Infonet)

----------

